
React Native bridge core moving to C++ - javierbyte
https://github.com/facebook/react-native/commit/24fe8b7e92c575ac5282a67b62771ad24a4ad06d
======
mikewhy
Wouldn't "React Native cross-platform bridge core moves to OSS" be a better
title?

------
cheez
What was it in before?

~~~
WorldMaker
Based on the commit comments, it _sounds_ like it has always been C++, just
that this is the first time it has been exported from FB's Mercurial mega-
repository to the open source GitHub project.

I'm not familiar enough with React Native to understand what this commit is
really doing and yes, this HN post doesn't seem particularly informative
either.

